# Hemi Is Out, Cummins Swap!



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh and I swapped the rest of the truck too.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking Cummins. How do you like the 6.7L? Are you going to put a plow on it?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am really excited about this truck, the exhaust brake is awesome. I love that it has the floor shifter for 4wd and not the electronic switch. Transmission cooler will be great, the torque is awesome. I just hope it doesn't have any of the typical modern day diesel issues.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

mercer_me;1502980 said:


> Nice looking Cummins. How do you like the 6.7L? Are you going to put a plow on it?


The Cummins is awesome, especially when coming from a Hemi. Of course it will get a plow! This is Plowsite isn't it? I am undecided on a plow, coming from a Wideout, and an 810PP before that, I am trying to keep it simple and minimize downtime. A straight blade with wings is probably what will end up on it. Choices for wings are a little minimal though. Its one of the those things you do research on over and over but really don't get a whole lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Vee or wideout are ur only choices

Nice truck


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks! The truck is nice but it still has rubber floors, the floor shifter. No Nav or anything, I really like it. Its set up how a work truck should be. 

I would probably never buy a V, its a straight blade with wings or another Wideout. I considered the Blizzard 8"6" Speedwing. I just would love to have less moving parts.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Pro plus w/ wings ?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice ..... was that a spray in liner from the factory or somebody else?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice rig!

One thing I've noticed on the new Dodges is that there's a whole lot of door skin and "short" windows.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice rig..Thumbs Up


Although I just can't imagine owning a truck where I couldn't find the engine....


I'm sure some day I'll cave...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice truck. Lots of goodies under the hood!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh come on, that thing is practically begging for bigger tires


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice ride!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

2_Djinn;1503061 said:


> Pro plus w/ wings ?


I like the suggestion, but I'm thinking about a Blizzard Speedwing.



thelettuceman;1503152 said:


> Nice ..... was that a spray in liner from the factory or somebody else?


Its from the dealer, I really hate stealership add ons, because they're such a gimmick but this had it on the lot.



MarkEagleUSA;1503157 said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> One thing I've noticed on the new Dodges is that there's a whole lot of door skin and "short" windows.


Yeah I agree, I don't love the look as much as some of the older ones but it came as I wanted it.



Dogplow Dodge;1503195 said:


> Nice rig..Thumbs Up
> 
> Although I just can't imagine owning a truck where I couldn't find the engine....
> 
> I'm sure some day I'll cave...


I pray that I won't have to work on it.



2006Sierra1500;1503246 said:


> Oh come on, that thing is practically begging for bigger tires


I've really been trying to get that thought out of my head, I'd love to to put some 33's at least, but the necessities come first.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

As for the plow.... Please look into the V plows. A staight blade on a Cummins is comparable to pulling a single axle sled trailer. Simpilly not enough volume of snow per push.

Nice truck and have fun but not too much with the engine. No chips please, your trans will not like you.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet new truck man best of luck with it!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

About that bed liner .... Mine was factory installed. The finish started to split. Ford said they would not fix it because the installation was not faulty. This is true. The damage happened because I do a lot of hauling. Had I known this, I would have gotten a Line-X which has a better warranty. Find out what the warranty is on your bed liner. Hopefully you have a better warranty than I do.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1503535 said:
 

> As for the plow.... Please look into the V plows. A staight blade on a Cummins is comparable to pulling a single axle sled trailer. Simpilly not enough volume of snow per push.
> 
> Nice truck and have fun but not too much with the engine. No chips please, your trans will not like you.


Thanks, the Speedwing carries more snow in scoop mode than a V would, and when its angle it is more productive to use for longer accounts. We need to be able to hold large amounts of snow a fair distance and the V is alright for that IMO but a winged plow holds more. And no chip for the White Stallion: WARRANTY!



BlueRam2500;1503543 said:


> Sweet new truck man best of luck with it!


Thank you sir.



thelettuceman;1503610 said:


> About that bed liner .... Mine was factory installed. The finish started to split. Ford said they would not fix it because the installation was not faulty. This is true. The damage happened because I do a lot of hauling. Had I known this, I would have gotten a Line-X which has a better warranty. Find out what the warranty is on your bed liner. Hopefully you have a better warranty than I do.


I will look into it, I tend to shy away from putting things in the bed. A quad goes in every now and again, hand tools. A tarp goes down before any brush or anything goes in. If I need to carry alot, I have a dump trailer or a single axle to put things in.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

First real test of the truck was today on my maintenance route. It pulled the trailer awesome, its a lot smoother than my gasser was.

Things I don't like: The tailgate has that dumb curve to it and when I lower it, it hits the jaclk on the trailer. It will probably do it with all my trailers. The tow/haul button isn't on the shifter, its under the radio. I don't love the mirrors but I'm sure I will get used to them.

Other than that, it is awesome, the brake controller it came with is a ton better than the last one I had to install in my 2500.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Mirrors are similar to what is on my F250. You will get use to them. Tow / Haul button is on my shifter. What was Dodge thinking?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice truck man! Best of luck with it! What are you going to put on it for the flashy stuff? Strobes? Leds?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome truck you got!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

thelettuceman;1503975 said:


> Mirrors are similar to what is on my F250. You will get use to them. Tow / Haul button is on my shifter. What was Dodge thinking?


Yeah I was getting used to it near the end of the day, you're right. Tow/haul is on the shifter in every truck I've ever driven. Its a little distracting because I'm not used to where things are yet, I have to look over to find it. Its poorly layed out in that way.



plowmaster07;1503989 said:


> Nice truck man! Best of luck with it! What are you going to put on it for the flashy stuff? Strobes? Leds?


Thanks for the kind words guys!

My dad and I aren't really into the flashy stuff, I have a blue flashing beacon that may go on, I should get something for the skidsteer though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

thelettuceman;1503975 said:


> Mirrors are similar to what is on my F250. You will get use to them. Tow / Haul button is on my shifter. What was Dodge thinking?





A.T.T.;1504197 said:


> Yeah I was getting used to it near the end of the day, you're right. Tow/haul is on the shifter in every truck I've ever driven. Its a little distracting because I'm not used to where things are yet, I have to look over to find it. Its poorly layed out in that way.


It is a fairly odd spot, but at the same time is it really that much of an inconvienance? The shifter has the +/- buttons on it for the ERS or manual shifting of the tranny. Maybe they thought it'd get confusion, who knows.

Wait till that cummins gets broken in, towing with that motor is like nothing else. Definitely drives completely different then the V8 diesels out there.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah its true the ERS shifting is there so thats one concern. I just use tow/haul more than I will use that. I can't wait to pull something of significant weight. My enclosed isn't that heavy.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys check out my work and equipment thread for updates!


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet .


----------

